# 2014-2015 Fall & Winter Training



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I PROMISE I WILL STICK TO THIS! haha

If I don't I give up and will stop posting lol

I feel a new sense of empowerment with Ollie, successful ride under us, learned new information about the booger and new friends to ride with as well as a new coach addition! 

So many new things for us!

I already got the first (hopefully only) fall of the year out of the way on Sunday so we can start fresh!

Today Ollie got his head in the game over trot poles, canter poles a cavaletti bounce, a single canter pole and single cavaletti!

Made a small little circular course out of and he had quiet a fun time with it! 
I am hoping to really make a little jumper out of him and my main goal is to start competing him in jumpers.

So here is to this fall and then this winter and then we will see what's going on then!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Between the ear pictures 10/21/14*

Here is some life between the ear shots, on our way to and back from our ride today. Beautiful fall day! I love my prince and I love our home!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10/22 Rain Rain Rain and MORE Rain + a job interview!*

Wish me luck! Going in for a job interview, not on island sadly so I would still have commuting costs but I wouldn't have to drive my gas guzzler of a suv! I can drive to the ferry, walk on the boat, get on a bus when I get to seattle and then another short bus ride after that! Saves me loads of money monthly!

To drive my car 5 days a week off the island costs me close to $300 each month not including gas!

That is board three times over, that is a lotof hay I can buy with that, that is a lot of gas I can buy!, Tack.....a month of lessons, so many things!


Also it's raining- like pouring all day today and for the next few days. I am very much hoping to at least have light rain fall at some point so I can ride!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10/23*

Rain has escalated to HAIL today and a supposed thunder storm that never happened but this weather was just so nasty! 

So no riding sadly but a good grooming snuggles and some extra hay <3

Tomorrow I am hoping to get out for a quick 20 min hack and then out to 
seattle to get my hair done (birthday present from my wonderful mother) 

Then chaperoning a youth event back home 

So excited to get my hair done. But I also need to get hay UGH That means I have to clean out my car! boy oh boy!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Holy crap busy day 10/24*

WOW so my amazing mother got me a early birthday present of a spa day and getting my hair all done!

Called first thing to get an apt today and sure enough I AM IN! whoo!

I have to go pick up a couple bales of hay for the beasty - he has already been lightly lunged as he is not getting 3 whole days off! He was a happy boy!

My appointments will keep me busy ALL afternoon and then a quick bus and ferry ride home to take care of the pony change clothes and Ill be all set to go chaperon a VARSA event until 1am!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Oct 26th STORMY*

ugh this weather is too much! Although its stopped pouring for the moment. Huge wind storm last night!

Got the date for jump day - Nov 15th 9AM and working int two divisions - trot poles/18'' then moving up to 2'2'6 division and see how that goes! Im hoping my friend who takes great pics will be there!

Super cute picture of my boyfriend and I when we where carving pumpkins last night and then this morning - Ollie making a mad dash fro his pasture ...hPPY BOY!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here Comes the Sun 10/26*

Well the sun came out and I was able to throw Oliver out on the lung and get some work out of him! I MUST GET A LUNGE WHIP haha

He was a good boy and we worked for about 30 minutes. Nothing special but transitions and just getting him up and moving forward. Hoping I will be able to do that again tomorrow!

He scored two bags of carrots at the store tonight 

I upped his hay to 2 flakes AM and PM and will be picking up some BP here soon to add into his grain. 

The wind storm last night was crazy and had branches all over his paddock and glad Chris came with me this morning case there was a 12 fir branch that was about 8-10 inches thick that he had to pull out of the way to let him out of the paddock.

So we have to fun November dates! Jump day at the park on the 15th and 1st lesson with a new coach at the end of of the month! Cant wait!
On to the cute pictures!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Good boy! Straightness achieved! 10/27*

Such a good da, started out with a 20 minute lung warm up and we really got in the rhythm of things. He was so in tune to my body language and voice commands. I used my dressage whip and that was better then nothing - the sound of it seemed to help!


Then I got on and worked my body and relaxing my shoulers into my hands, without breaking my wrists. did lots of 15 - 10 meter walk cricles slowly- asking him to keep his shoulders coming around while stepping under and staying on my outside rein and off my inside leg while I sat tall and around my turn and planned for a trot trantition out of it and things went very very well. 

With the canter we really had to do a lot of canter...I was not going to let him go down tense and was committed to him softening and supplying his top line from pushing from behind - no bracing allowed if we where to trot and to come out correctly and not racing and braced all over the place. Again this went well but like I said it was a lot of work in the canter and I had to really focus on looking over my right shoulder on the left lead and fallowing with my arms and sitting deep yet fallow in a light manner.


Over all I feel like it was a good day for both of us and hope again tomorrow to fallow the today's ride. Then head up to the park Wednesday and have my boyfriend watch us go over poles and smaller 18'' cross rails.:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11/1/14*

So I didn't get to ride today because I was simply so out of it and tired. 

Yesterday though - Halloween, I had an amazing ride up at the horse park. Worked on our lead departures to and from trot and he was so good. 

A little hot as I hadn't let him out in the pasture due to the crazy downpours we where having, so slick in the pasture! The letter cones that should have been up right where knocked down and of course they where so scary!

Really hoping to start working on lateral work before my lesson at the end of the month! UGH 

I think my arms are relaxing and loosening up!

14 days until our jump day!
3 weeks until our lesson!
6 almost 5 now days until my BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rainy Ride 11/3/2014*

Today was a productive day!

My friend has a few horses that always need to be ridden and so we figure that throughout the week we will meet up at either one of the barns her client horses are at or her personal horses are at and ride together! 

SO today we rode with Pip - a 5 year old spicy and very fun Connemara mare! 

I rode 10 minutes down the rode to her clients barn and we went on a trail ride through Misty Isle and up to the horse park where we worked for 25 minutes. 

I realized I need to buy spurs again as I cant find mine and my awesome nunn-finer rubber spur straps! :-( Someone was very sluggish but still good.

Again worked on canter departs in and out of the trot, some stretchy trot circle and had some fabulous walk to trot transitions! 

My arms where soft and moving with him, my leg was wrapped around and I slipped my outside left back just a little in the walk and BAM canter all of a sudden, was not the pretties transition but I was not asking for it, just re adjusting myself and did so a little to much I guess, I had to stop myself from getting after him and just go with it cause he was really listening to my body and trying to do what it was asking and had a couple very nice canter 20 meter circles!

Such a very very good boy! 

Here is a cute picture of the two kiddos together!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Practice for jump day tomorrow!*

Cant wait! Just made plans with my friend and boyfriend to all meet up at the horse park at noon and set up some grid work and pole work for the ponies and HOPEFULLY GET VIDEO!!! 

I am so excited!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*New Exercise for tomorrow's jumping (POLE WORK)*

I have been looking on youtube trying to find some inspiration for tomorrows ride on Ollie and how I can work on myself and keeping it simple for Ollie since we are still just starting back into jumping so this will really help him stay with me, listen and use his mind and body. 

This exercise gives me an option to always circle and work on rhythm and tempo - relaxation, forwardness, light but on the contact. 

Once we have that we can add in the two cavaletti with cantering, trotting out and cantering in again. 

Again I can work on my canter departures in and out of trot and get a little more firm. 

Here is the video for this exercise! ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd5eiMHy2EE&spfreload=1 

Second exercise looks like a lot of fun as well...I am not sure if we will have enough poles to work with but hopefully so!! 

In this exercise we can work straightness again, soft and forward, tempo and rhythm. We can also play with our strides in shortening and lengthening, going left or right or circle. Again I can halt, rein back if needed. Lots of room, lots of options. 

Here is the video for this exercise ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ODM3tVWV5M

I will have both of these hopefully set up in our large outdoor arena up at the horse park and really hope that these really help us.

My goal is for Ollie to end calm, have even a strong rhythm and tempo. To keep my body doing nothing but support him and of course have fun!

We shall see how this goes!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless I hope you have lots of fun!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Nov 5th - review from yesterday.*

Yesterday was great, very cold but great!

Ollie and i rode up to the horse park and my wonderful boyfriend met me there to set up poles and what not. Then my friend joined us and we played with one of the exercises I had found, next time I hope to try the other exercise but there are not enough cavaleti  Guess it is really time for me to make my own!

At the end we had a very hard time getting the left lead so I decided to end on a easier note and good one by just trotting through it and he then picked up his left lead at the end all on his own. SUCH A GOOD TRYING BOY!

I was able to get a couple videos and I will also post them. 

So with this work yesterday we got home and poor Ollie's find end was so tired and sore. his left hind. it was high up and I gave him a good 15 minute rub down with sore no more and he was so happy!! I then cold hosed his legs for 10 minutes just to be on the safe side. 

I also found out the mileage on our trips to the park and round trip we are riding 5 miles! Not including the 30-45 minutes while in the arena. So no more two days in a row up to the horse park until we are more fit for this! No wonder he was sore - poor boy! 

The exercise was great for Ollie, we started with just trotting over the poles and then trotting the whole thing both ways and then cantering in - trotting the poles and cantering again to the ending cavaletti. 

We also did some work on our leads when warming up! I got one walk to canter clean departure and WOW..he was excited he did it on his own and wanted to do it again and again but had himself so worked up he wouldn't settle into the walk. So the walk halt walk trot trot halt transitions started and I slipped in a que to canter from walk when he wasn't expecting it and bam canter on the correct lead! Again so excited so we walk and told him how smart he was and got sugar! Then went into the pole work. 

In the arena it was super wet from the rain and so we went through some big puddles....this he loved! He was lifting his front end, sitting and making big splashes that where coming up and hitting me in the face - lots of fun for both of us!

All in all a very good day! I was going to ride lightly today to help his hind end but the downpour started so it's his day off now. 

Here are the videos, some pictures and hopefully I can have a short hack out tomorrow. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeUBwQ13MTo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLbzvPOrFjI


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Nov. 6th 2014 I might get blown away into the ocean*

Well it's SUPER WINDY, SUPER COLD, SUPER WET .....so that ride I was hoping to get in simply wont be happening today  UGH

I will be going over and massaging the rear end of the boy, bringing him hot mash and a good hand walk/grazing time tonight!

Today I got his new quarter sheet in the mail and will try it on him to see if it fits! PLEASE! lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*It's my birthday! 8 days until Jump Day*

Well today is my birthday and I plan on riding ollie here in a hour or so...maybe still havent deicded I am so low energy today BUT THE SUN IS OUT...and jump day is coming up!

I am going to start working on weekly goals....Here it goes.

This week... from the 7th-14th

Ride tomorrow the 8th Sat

Ride or lunge on the 9th Sun

Ride or lunge 10th mon

Out of town 11th/12th Day's off TUES/WEDS

Ride or lunge 13th Thurs

Day off Friday

Saturday JUMP DAY

Today I picked up two more compressed bales of hay for $36.90 
YAY

Anyhoooooo

yah lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Good Birthday - Good Ride!*

So wound up going out and hoping on the boy and riding down to the horse park!
He was so good, we warmed up on the way and when we got into the arena we worked on the same old stuff, I really was able to tell how relaxed I was in the tack today, and he was very much ready to go! Even better canter transitions then earlier in the week, and downward to trot!! We are able to stay straight most of the time now!

We had a huge spook but worked through it and he was very good about coming back to me and I was able to just let it go and ride on but be mentally prepared for him to do it again. He didn't, he listened and really trusted me.

We used our new fleece quarter sheet for the ride there and back and sure glad we did cause it was chilly and even chillier on the way back home as the sun was going down!!! BR!

I got a message from the coach who I am doing life goal setting sessions with three times a month asking if I was available to work at her barn in exchange for weekly lessons. So now I have the chance to get 2 lessons a week from two different coaches!!! WAY COOL! If it works out hopefully this fall and winter will be even better for Ollie and I.

So tomorrow after my morning barn job I will be hacking Ollie out again but not to the park but along the trails in a loop back to the barn. Then out with the boyfriend to celebrate my birthday together as well as pick up my mom from her trip in Hawaii!! She was way to sweet and hid presents around the house for me, texted me where to find one every other day! way to fun!!


So happy!!!!!!!!!!

I have some cute pictures to share as well!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday  Pics of him in his quarter sheet!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha yes I only have one crappy one so far, maybe today or tomorrow I will get some better ones! BUT I DO HAVE videos and pictures of him be silly in the pasture yesterday with the warm sunshine we got after a couple weeks of grey and damp!! He was FULL OF IT! I took his blankets off and he was just ripping around and bucking and talking, having the best time ever!! 

Just talked to my new coach and I start Tuesday Lessons next week (I am out of town this Tuesday) I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*A summer day in a rainy city makes for a THRILLED boy!*

Here are some pictures of Oliver feeling FANTASTIC with the sunny weather yesterday! 

videos shortly


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pasture Videos*

Here is more pasture fun! Look at him go! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_gFPdQPWRM&list=UU066kNWW5BPXe8ELlKKBNEQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsDh0wjocic&index=4&list=UU066kNWW5BPXe8ELlKKBNEQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRlROwGuNtg&index=3&list=UU066kNWW5BPXe8ELlKKBNEQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HVpQnWM05E&list=UU066kNWW5BPXe8ELlKKBNEQ&index=2

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*August to November*

Here is a fun B/A picture I just made up. 

I like doing these as reference points to look back on!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*looks like Ollie is getting a sister!*

Meet Luna, a 2007 16h bay TB mare. Pretty little Luna was a horse in training at the fancy barn I was working at in September but the job didn't work out - nothing bad ever happened but they pay didn't support the 2 hour commute.

The owner of the barn contacted me last night and you know how everything works out if it is meant to be, well not 10 hours later i got an on island call for a job interview - just an on island job would save me $300 in ferry fare alone a month, not including GAS! It would also give me many more hours from saving that time with the Oliver - or now both horses!

In other news - sad night last night Tru, my first horse was put down as she had a unforeseen medical emergency and was in agony and had to be put down on the spot when found without any vet. She went quickly so that she wouldn't suffer in waiting for a vet. Very sad - great paint mare!

But smile, she is up there with Rosie! my other paint mare! Galloping around!

Here is Luna, not the prettiest little horse - long in the neck and weaker stifles but she makes up for it in personality and your mare love. <3


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*wind storms galore and below 32 at night!*

Today is Friday the 13th, Finally was able to take Ollie out and met up with my friend and we went for a wild ride through the trails and had many detours , up and over and around logs and branches....brave ponies we had today! Also very fresh!!! The temperature has dropped this week, along with a huge wind storm causing power outages and trees down everywhere. 

Poor Ollie has been depressed and cranky with being alone, the weather and who knows what else. Finally got him in a better mood last night and again today with our ride!

We got to the arena and worked on our canter, he was lazy once we got in there. had an okay day in the arena, no biggie. 

Saturday is jump day!!

9 days until Luna arrives!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Cutest shot of Luna*

here is my favorite picture of the new girl!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Good news first then the bummer news*

I got a full time island job where I will get a good discount on all horse products! I start Monday morning and simply could not be happier! I will possibly be taking over the horse/farm animal feed area so I can get in the good products!!

Jump day is tomorrow.....was tomorrow but got canceled due to the footing being frozen. That is okay though, another day!

8....almost 7 days now until my new little Luna gets here! Although maybe less cause my new job I work Saturday until 7pm! 

Im just simply the happiest girl ever right now!

yesterday Ollie went out with another new horsey friend...same friend for me but different horse. Oh boy was the cold snap a energizer for Ollie! Buck, Leap! Run and jig! Yeehaw!

I stayed on and had a great ride, today he got off due to me needing to interveiw again and soending time with my mom. Tomorrow afternoon he will get worked again and sunday and monday haha


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Today is a big day for Ollie!*

Oliver and I have our first lesson with our new coach today!
We are scheduled for Tuesday morning lessons! I am hoping to get a few training ride with this new coach as well and get her take on him once we really get started!

Very excited!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yesterday lesson with your new coach was simply amazing! I'm so happy! This is totally what Oliver and I need right now and am excited to see where we go with this in the months to come!

We started out taking about inside bend, spiraling in and out at the trot both ways, once he figured out how straight we wanted him and did it it was like a surge of hind end power came up into my hands and his stride felt 6x as smooth yet powerful!! Simply amazing, better than that when Thai would happen I would get an response right away with him stretch forward into the contact more, blowing and chewing and caught onto this quickly!! 

In the canter we did that same thing though our upward departs into canter where not our best our downward into trot was simu amazing! I was able to support him through the whole transition and like we floated into the trot without changing a darn thing but tempo! 

I was able to look up, my arms where correctly moving with him and we adjusted my seat just a teeeeeeny tinnnnnny bit and it really helped Oliver move much better!! 

It was like a breath of fresh air to both of us! We have our work cut out but wow oh wow am I pleased and excited for next Tuesday!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*crazy*

Between it getting dark so soon and working 10-7 along with our torrential downpours riding has been a no no for me since last week!

Luna got here yesterday and is settling in very well, I was going to try and get pictures outside but with this rain who knows lol 

UGH 

More later, not awake.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Happy ponies make for happy mom*

Here the happy couple, Luna has not been in a pasture for over a year, only a stall 22 hours a day and then an hours to maybe 2 of a small gravel turnout weather permitting....

Here she can be a real horse and I cant wait to see her true colors shine through and her confidence grow. She is a nervous girl and has a lot of self exploring to do.

Ollie has been good so far, a little needy but nothing that extra kisses and carrots and hugs cant cure. He kept walking up to me in the pasture and shoving his nose in my face for a kiss and then would look and Luna and get a kiss from her lol:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They're so cute together


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

He is so happy, she is so much calmer then she was at the barn she came from when I was tacking her up every day. 

Her feet need attention....idk what happened who did what but they need some work!

I was able to try my dressage saddle on her, adjust ollies bridle and tack her up! I even got on her for 5 minutes.

In the ark with head lights. barking weener dogs and a party next door.....youd never know she wasnt bomb proof! Wow!

I felt so tall! lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Luna*

Tonight I worked with Luna, I actually got on for 5 minutes and she could not have cared less. It was dark my head light where shining to see, she has her grain on the fence....tacking her up she just stood there, moved when I asked and stood again, excepted the bridle nicely and let me adjust and play around with in play her head. When I got on I just walked both way in a small circle..... So talll....

She was just as good un tacking her and putting her away as well. She is eating nicely and Oliver is doing well adjusting too. Giving him lots of kisses :wink:

Here are the pictures I got tonight! More tomorrow!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Tuesday Lesson on Ollie tomorrow! 11/25*

Cant wait, hoping I survive the walk down to the park with BOTH horses in hand lol I have a friend going to watch and baby sit Luna during my lesson, then having my new coach go over her and tell me what all she thinks of her.

Trying to still get a hold of my farrier but I think he is out of town for the week with thanksgiving. 

I have not bee able to ride Ollie due to just getting hired and working 6 days straight and it being bad weather. I hate not having a closer covered area to ride in or a trailer to haul in.

I plan on getting on Luna or lunging her tomorrow, Hoping I can trace clip them both soon! SO FLUFFY.

Both horses are adjusting to each other very well. All this rain past two days I kept them in the paddocks with hay inside. so Tomorrow afternoon they will get turned out.

Work has been great but A LOT, not used to standing on concrete 8 hours a day....my feet are killing me!!

Luna now has her own cooler, medium rhino turnout, plain schooling bridle, buckets, brushes, hay bag, pads, girth, halter and trying my other saddle on her tomorrow morning! 

All she will need next year is a sheet for spring rain, a fly sheet and mask and sport boots as well as bell boots.

This year we will be working on her hair.....no forelock lol This is silly she looks like she has a pom pom lol and her tail needs to be washed and condition, trimmed and grown out thick like Ollie's. She has quite the pony mane! Lots of FLUFF. haha

I am hoping to save enough money that by next summer I will be able to get both horses nice fancy stitched show/clinic halters and Luna a dressage bridle. 

Cant wait to see how tomorrow goes!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Tuesday lesson was a huge success!*

So my friend bailed on me last night after agreeing o help walk the horses up to my lesson....everything happens for a reason. I walked Both horses by hand up to the park and then met another friend to hang out with the Lu Lu girl while I rode in my lesson.

Luna who has never been walked along the road was a superstar! she could have cared less about all the cars, the signs, the sights and all that....Oliver was pretty sure that I was just spending time with her so he was not so thrilled that was was our thing turned into ALL our thing today...

When we arrived at the park it was so exciting, new place! Luna composed herself very well, a little pushy but not in a "I'm climbing on top of you now don't mind me" kind of way, more of a " I am not sure so here is my huge shoulder, idk what to do with it.....OOOO whats that lets go looks" kinda way haha


Oliver's lesson was fantastic! He saw our coach pull up and realized it was not all about the new mare after all but in fact all about HIM today, boy did he need this, he got right to work, worked his little booty off for me and had so much fun he was ready to just keep working! I have a very good feeling about how these lessons will effect our training this year. I t feels like we are in a clinic and we get so much done and both of us have so much fun!

I then decided to pony Luna back to the barn and it again couldn't have gone better!! She was good and listened and stayed with us without pulling. By 3/4 of the way home she realized how hard she had been working at the walk, really strutting her stuff and tried to rest her head in my lap while walking.

That walk a lone for her in the next couple months will be GREAT conditions work, I can take her on the trails and hills all around that area and really build up her stamina and exposed to the outdoors more!

I would have ridden her but it just didn't work out today. Was not meant to be, another day!

I have an adorable picture from when we got up to the park. Dont mind Ollie's annoyed look, this was before my coach showed up, at this point he was still miffed she had to come a long to "his arena" lol


In our lesson we worked on staying ahead of my leg, becoming in tune to my ques and ready for whatever I may ask of next and respect my leg aid much better, this was fun.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Family in town, Over worked and always dark!*

So the last two weeks have been a blur, I had a cousin in town, second week of my new job, SNOW and freezing ice storm and now rain...But I do have my Tuesday lesson tomorrow!

I did not ride in my lesson last week due to already scheduled family time and a concert in town. So Ollie has not been worked in over a week, YAY....:shock:


Add on the fact that I will be seperating him and his girlfriend for the first time tomorrow for my lesson... Good news is I will be getting footage of how we are doing in our training, video/pictures! YAY :wink:

Until tomorrow after my lesson - that is all!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pictures from our lesson!*

After two weeks off, Oliver was beyond ready to go back to work, as was I!

Today was great! I am trying to post the video up on youtube but its being rude and keeps kicking me off from my phone lol 

Anyways....we got him to really relax into our work even more this time, push through and USE that hind leg. I didn't ride the freaking neck, but rode a relaxed horse from hind end up into my soft fallowing hands that where attached to relaxed fallowing moving arms. I am sitting better, I am feeling better in the saddle and we are getting instant responses to our work, chewing, licking, snorting, breathing! All that good stuff! Great to have instant results even if small. I feel like we broke down another brick wall today!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Some great Lesson footage!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TVCabNkyFs&feature=youtu.be

This is from our third lesson with our new coach. I have worked with this coach in the past with another horse but that was many years go.... as in 10 years ago! 

As Tiny pointed out in some photos i posted on another thread I do have some slack in my outside rein. This to me is not a huge concern and will be happening less and less, Both of us had to start again in a new looser supporting frame rather then tense, bunches up, holding tight and driving him into the bit as we did before. This didn't work fr either one of us. 

I am so happy about this and how hard he worked for me. I also love how you can hear all that my coach is saying.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*2015! Hello new year!*

Well it has just about been a month since my last post, been busy with these guys!

Been doing 10-40 minutes everyday-every other day with Luna who is such a eager to learn girl, helps that she loves the work I have been doing with her. she has totally caught on to how I use my body to work with her and she is now trotting up to the fence to see me weather is feeding time or not! She is so cute! 

A week from tomorrow is when she starts her official training with my coach and I.

Tomorrow is the first lesson back since al the holiday jazz. Ollie will be very happy to get back to real work as opposed to working with me in the pasture or for a short hack down the road.... 

Wednesday we are clipping the horses and working both horses at the park and hopefully getting some video!!

Another friend just had her new arena finished yesterday and it is closer to where I keep the horses then the horse park by a mile and since I ride to these places tow work horses I'M GAME! so by February I am going to have a better place to work horses when it is not pouring or freezing! YAY!!

I got the island show dates for this year and that is very motivating in itself!!
All in all it is starting to look up!! Here are some fun pictures from the last couple weeks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pictures*

Pictures are having a hard time loading, will try again tomrrow when I update about our lesson


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I watched half you lesson. seems like a good instructor .


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Ironing out the kinks*

So yesterdays lesson was, WHOO HOO buck buck buck, so we worked hard in the lesson, getting him to be iwth me, come up to me, relax into our work and not be so defensive and try and blow me off and just get away with being so naughty. I stayed on and I am not really sure how a couple times lol

I came away frustrated but happy we worked through it and it was on my mind the rest of the day and my takeaway by the end of the night was A LOT.

1. I subconsciously retreated into my sucked back position, behind his movement, he was pulling me along instead of me sitting just a hair taller, more up and forward (amazing what just a few fractions of adjustment can do to a working partnership!) The times in this ride I clued in for a minute before forgetting again, he was there, steady on the outside and forward. That was on me. I must get tougher on myself, it's more then likely me causing him to react the way he is, he is truly trying his best.....when he isn't defensive...

2. His defensiveness is due to two things, sore back from me taking away the thin foam half pad that really did help his back stay strong with the harder work. Just a little more support for him. ULCER being the second reason, as this is a lot of the same behavior I was getting last winter when getting thrown, I am kicking myself for not seeing the signs until now (3-4 weeks into this) But he only JUST started bucking yesterday. 

So with the meds on the way, the foam pad coming back into our gear and be becoming more aware and a hardass on his rude behavior when he does act up and onmsyefl asa rider and geting clearer messages across, not havingto 2 second pauses before doing what I should have done when I knew it was coming.

SO pretty much IT'S ALL MY FAULT haha That is okay, I know it now and I can work really hard on fixing it.

Today I found out the old owners of Luna lied to me about her loading into trailers......she is really unsure, so the loading lessons began tonight. Took me an hour to get her in the first time to get to the park and half the time to get her in to go home. Hopefully we can nip this in the bud and it wont be a big issue. 

I got good news that I can loan this truck and trailer we used tonight for my lessons, 5 miles of riding will be cut out and save much time! YAY I can also use it a couple other days a week! 

I got my friends boy clipped, and hoping to work on Ollie tomorrow with his hair! Speaking of hair, Luna is slowly growing a forelock and tail! YAY

Working everyday with her on ground work and hoping to start lunging work soon!

I have two silly pictures of the two! 
First on is awaiting for the rig to arrive, she looms over him and makes him look like a real pony not 15h
Second at the park while clipping my friends horse they got to hang out and eat and just getting her exposer to the park in a easy way. SHARING A HAY BAG OH MY....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just caught up  lovely progress! I'm very happy for you and excited to read more


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

